# Library Spotlight - Talos Brass



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 8, 2021)

Oh, look. It's a video that's not about strings.

For those strong of wallet and brave of... wallet, look here: https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/talos-epic-brass-ensembles


----------



## AndyP (Jan 8, 2021)

Full agreement as far as the regular price is concerned. Great review.

Fortunately, there was the NI sale where I got Talos virtually in a package with Jaeger and other libraries. Talos is beefy and definitely a great addition.
A great complement to Trailer Brass, which goes in a similar direction but offers less content. Talos doesn't come close to TB's The Horde, but that's a good thing.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 8, 2021)

Fun fact - the "cha-ching" noise you hear in the video is not the sound of a cash register. I didn't have a cash register sound so I had to make one from scratch using various patches from Damage, Rust 3 and an industrial sound set from Audio Animals, layered to mimic the two transients heard during the sound of an old cash register opening. The "ching" sound is actually a high note played with Soundiron's Circle Bells library.


----------



## Stringtree (Jan 8, 2021)

Sounds great! Less filling! (old American beer reference)

I like that the brass top out and rattle the room. Sounds terrific. $400 could buy a lot of stuff, so I'm not jumping today. 

Great review as always.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2021)

I picked it up during Black Friday for $199 and for me it was absolutely worth it. From the six 12-horn-patches I have the Talos-horns are definitely my favourite! A more "differentiated" low brass section would be nice (as featured in _Forzo_ where you have the trombones, bass tombones and the tubas split up) but it also works great. It is exactly what it wants to be and for this I like it. I see why people blame it for being too expensive (also happened in this shootout)


----------

